# Mixed Bag - Marino Rocks SA.



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunday arvo's catch. Nothing terribly exciting but a good feed anyhows.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

photo would help......


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Got to love the mixed bag, nothing wrong with a bit of variety. Well done Matt.

Milt,


----------



## DONNEW (Mar 7, 2006)

GREAT CATCH MATT, HOW DO YOU COOK YOUR SQUID????? WE,VE TRIED THE "LEAVE THE SQUID IN MILK FOR THREE HOURS" ETC. ETC.
STILL COMES OUT REALLY RUBBERY, MAYBE I SHOULD JUST USE SQUID FOR BAIT?????????? ANY TIPS WOULD HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good effort Matt. You could make a great paella with that lot.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

DON said:


> GREAT CATCH MATT, HOW DO YOU COOK YOUR SQUID????? WE,VE TRIED THE "LEAVE THE SQUID IN MILK FOR THREE HOURS" ETC. ETC.
> STILL COMES OUT REALLY RUBBERY, MAYBE I SHOULD JUST USE SQUID FOR BAIT?????????? ANY TIPS WOULD HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don the key to cooking squid is to not over cook it. Here are a couple of simple recipes to get you started.

Combine flour, salt and pepper in a bag and cut the squid into small pieces, of your choosing. Cover in flour mixture. Put enough oil into fry pan to cover bottom (shallow fry). IMPORTANT. Get oil very hot. Almost smoking but not quite. Put in squid and cook for 30secs on one side and 30secs the other. Just browning. Take out Beautiful.

Another. Cut squid into fine strips about 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch thick. Marinate in soy sauce, ginger and garlic for 15 mins but the marinade should only come to about a 1 tbs of liquid. This time only 1tbs of olive oil and heated till almost smoking. Put in squid and marinade and cook for about 1 minute and as soon as done remove from pan and combine with a garden style salad with juice as a salad dressing and eat straight away.

Enjoy.

Yakabe.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Don,

Fresh squid is to good to eat to use for bait, when caught fresh there's no need to soak in milk as it should be tender enough. Clean as normal beat an egg in a bowl throw your squid that you have sliced up in there then dip in bread crumb mixture then straight into fry pan of hot olive oil. Shallow fry for a few minutes add a bit of salt remove the thin pieces of squid onto a plate lined with a serviette to absorb some of the oil drizzle with lemon and you have a kickarse meal.

Squid toughness depends on the size and type of squid too. The bigger the squid the tougher the flesh. If I catch a big one i soak in milk over night. I sometimes get the meat clever out before soaking to tenderize it further.

Milt,


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

for squid, throw it onto a steaming hot barbeque and cook it for about 45 seconds. its gotta be really hot.


----------



## DONNEW (Mar 7, 2006)

have noted all those tips, will be going down the local seafood co-op on saturday to get some fresh squid, will let you know how we go!!! thanks again for all those tips...............


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

DON - the fishmonger = easy as!!!! Love the passion but for yaks sake go and catch those sucky squids!!! Find some rocks with weeds around, paddle out to them and put pilchard or gar on gang hooks.... jerk it around, let it lie etc.... at the same time keep working a yozuri pink spankled bellied jag/lure around it. Keep the lure right down low just about 1-2 ft above weed or rocky bottom..... ahh ahh not a clump of weed or snag on stuff ==== squidy!!!! NO MORE FISH MONGER!!!!

Cheers- then cook.....etc.

TYTE LINES MATEY!


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Vuki be right for cooking. Hot and quick as you can do it. Soaking in milk helps even more with high temp cooking. It does help but not for slow cooking or soups etc. Other methods for slow cooking involve almost pulverising the squid via hammer, tenderiser etc.... this make most things spongy. Best bet... use for live bait!!! 2nd clean up skin and score for twisty effect and cook on hot plate in open fire for 45-60 secs! Next best..... cut into rings and cook as quick as, after egg and breadcrumbs are battered,... still only high temp and fast. Still squids make good bait!!!


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Any squid in moreton bay?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Fishmatics said:


> Any squid in moreton bay?


Sure is mate, especially this time of year, any jetty with lights is worth a try at night time.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Mate,
Squid is one of the few types of seafood actually improved by freezing, the freezing defrosting process helps to tenderise the flesh. Incidentally paw paw flesh contains similar enzimes to milk and will help break down the protein structure making it more tender as well.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

A quick squid pasta recipe if you're interested.
Fettucini on to boil.
Oil and butter in hot fry pan, flash calamari and remove to warm spot, reduce heat and saute' finely diced onion when clear looking add chilli, tomato paste, garlic and a splash of white wine. Pour in cream and reduce. 
Drain pasta, add to fry pan along with squid and torn up fresh basil leaves. Toss and serve with crusty bread.

Dont over cook squid, this dish works well as the acid in the tomato balances out the cream and the chilli garlic goes well with the squid. A couple of green prawns added doesn't hurt either.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: Yummm!


----------

